# Forge World Riptide Variant!



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/News/Games_Day_Preview_One.html



















Holy Hell! Tha'ts awesome!


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

That's so bad-ass! I want one! Even if I never play Tau!

EDIT: + These guns look like the Phased Ion Guns from the Hazard suits, which even if I don't have the rules for them are described to be TEQ/Vehicle killers. And you can never have too much of that =D


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I like all of it except the head.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Fucks sake I was really against the idea of getting a Riptide for my Tau as while the model is nice it wasn't really nice enough for me shell out the clams for one. This however changes things, I'm not a huge fan of the weapons (wasn't a fan of them on the Hazard suit either, in fact I don't really like the Hazard suit full stop) but that body I bloody love!

It reminds me of the Russian Jaeger from Pacific Rim. God dam it I may have to get a Riptide now!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

That's much closer to how I imagine the riptide should of looked, the stubby guns on the GW one look like crap, bigger longer guns are much better, however the head is crap.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

The email lists the weapons as 'pulse submunition cannons'. Commander R'alai from Taros uses a Pulse Submunition Rifle. I can only assume that it's going to be a large Heavy version of his gun, probably twin linked (two guns) that allows different modes of firing. I don't see a Thruster assembly on this guy, so he's probably looking at a 2+ armor but NOT a jump monstrous.

All that said, I want one to command my riptide force.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The email for those who don't get them (why would you not?)

_Over the next few weeks, we’ll be previewing some of the models that will be available at Games Day UK, the first of which is the Tau XV107 R’Varna Battlesuit. A development of the Riptide, the R’Varna sacrifices mobility for heavier armour and increased firepower in the form of two pulse submunition cannon._

So yea sounds like no jump pack.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> That's much closer to how I imagine the riptide should of looked, the stubby guns on the GW one look like crap, bigger longer guns are much better, however the head is crap.


Repeat after me "I like this model apart from the head", go on say it you know you want to :wink:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is pretty cool. The head does look better than the standard one, which I always thought was way too small. 

What about the heavier armour though? It already has 2+. I assume because there is no shield generator it will manifest in an invul save, say, 4+?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I like this better than the gw one. I don't mind the head it is better than the tiny one that gw put on it.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> That is pretty cool. The head does look better than the standard one, which I always thought was way too small.
> 
> What about the heavier armour though? It already has 2+. I assume because there is no shield generator it will manifest in an invul save, say, 4+?


Both riptides heads are crap, but this one is even crappier. They made the original one to small and this one doesn't have a head it has a sensor block, someone at GW likes Pacific Rim. If this ones head was smaller and had a neck I would like it,it looks like the tau made this specifically so the pilot had to turn the entire thing just to see if someone was coming from the side.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Got gunz?
FUCK YEA!


I like it, the question for me is what is "heavier armour" for this. Must mean better IV save by default, right?


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll just leave this here... http://www.talkwargaming.com/2013/09/forgeworld-release-dancing-robots.html


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

It's a stealth suit head assembly. Maybe it'll get stealth. I don't dislike the head, just to buck the trend.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Lol... oh, Forge World. I wonder which one of their design team went, "You know what we should do? Once every Tau player has had a chance to buy a Riptide or two for their armies, we should release our own version that's much cooler looking, and comes with -two- guns instead of one. And let's only make it a tiny bit more expensive than a regular Riptide model, while we're at it. Somebody pass me my troll face."


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Whilst I'm not a fan of the head and think the guns have too much kibble on them it does look pretty cool

If they do this to the riptide, what are they going to do to the Wraithknight?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Creon said:


> It's a stealth suit head assembly. Maybe it'll get stealth. I don't dislike the head, just to buck the trend.


I would tolerate it if it was a giant stealth suit, but they said it's a heavier version of a riptide not stealthier.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Heavier armor could be It Will Not Die or Feel No Pain.

I personally hope the guns can throw out a ton of shots. Heavy 20 or something. I always liked the idea of a single weapon throwing an insane amount of dice rather than a few blasts.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> The email for those who don't get them (why would you not?)


The same reason I don't have to follow George Takei on Facebook. 

I have all of you guys to post up everything in them.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

The Son of Horus said:


> Lol... oh, Forge World. I wonder which one of their design team went, "You know what we should do? Once every Tau player has had a chance to buy a Riptide or two for their armies, we should release our own version that's much cooler looking, and comes with -two- guns instead of one. And let's only make it a tiny bit more expensive than a regular Riptide model, while we're at it. Somebody pass me my troll face."


this has been forge worlds MO for years have you not noticed?

But on another note, maybe we will see more Dark Eldar? (I doubt it as we get ignored so much its saddening)


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Heavier armor could be It Will Not Die or Feel No Pain.
> 
> I personally hope the guns can throw out a ton of shots. Heavy 20 or something. I always liked the idea of a single weapon throwing an insane amount of dice rather than a few blasts.



The Pulse Sub Rifle in Taros is Medium-strength, poor-AP, Large Blast and Ignores Cover. Stormbolter range. I don't know what that would mean for the pulse sub cannon that this bad boy is sporting; the weapons certainly look more impressive than the Ion Accelerator.

I notice a distinct lack of secondary weapons, which means no Ripple Fire, there's no jetpacks (they say less maneuverable), and there's no obvious shield mount... that's 3/4 of the Nova Reactor uses. Will this model even have one? Or will it just skip straight to Overcharged weapons like the Ion weaponry?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like it, considering the last new release I looked at was the abominable centurions, this should be in the Louvre.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> I like it, considering the last new release I looked at was the abominable centurions, this should be in the Louvre.


I took delivery of the centurions and in the flesh they look much better, very customisable.

anyway love the new riptide ,it looks a worthy addition to any tau army and not too pricey considering its size


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I quite like the aesthetic of the model but I will wait to see what it is capable of rules-wise before I make any decisions on it. Just cos it looks cool is NOT a reason take one if its as much use a chocolate fireguard!


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Getting a very Mechwarrior vibe from the head and central torso, which can only be a good thing.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

The more I look at the X107, the more I realized what I'm looking at... This suit is basically the hybridization between the X9 Hazards and the Riptide. The head is sort of similar to R'alai's battlesuit as well as the Stealth suits. It's better than the tiny little head that the original Riptide, but a little too clunky. 

I'm more concerned about the ankles/feet. They don't look like they can support the weight of those guns.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like it. More so that the riptide. The guns have a very manga feel too them which is not a bad thing. 

A moveing head would have made more sense but I don't think it detracts from the model itself.


----------

